# Austin TX Area- Looking for week day trail riders & trainer for trails



## dustytrails (Nov 25, 2008)

TXROBIN,

I wish I could help you but I am on the opposite end of the nation as you. Good luck!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Im just a bit to far east. About four hours to far.


----------

